# Rigging tube install prep for Gelcoat



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not strong enough to stay put that way, D.
Rigging tubes are usually 'glassed in place so that they add to the strength of the hull
and stay put, even though the hull is flexing and vibrating continuously when being used.

Tubes are usually thinwall pvc pipe, glassed over...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Not strong enough to stay put that way, D.
> Rigging tubes are usually 'glassed in place so that they add to the strength of the hull
> and stay put, even though the hull is flexing and vibrating continuously when being used.
> 
> Tubes are usually thinwall pvc pipe, glassed over...


^ This,


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If all you are looking to accomplish is to get a pvc tube attached to the side - then use West System G-Flex and you won't need to sand anything. 

Clean the pipe with a cleaner to remove the print on the pipe. Use a torch to "flash" the pipe (lightly go over it - you will see it change the look very slightly) then G-Flex it where you want it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks, sanding the Gel Coat off a ledge under the gunnel more then just a PITA!


----------

